# looking for apt Berlin for summer '11



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

I am looking for a small apt or room in share apt for 2 or 3 months in summer 2011. 

Preferred districts are Friedrichshain, Schoeneberg, Mitte, Prenslauerberg , Wilmersdorf, Kreuzberg in that order, but depends on the terms. 

hopefully not Magdeburg or Potsdam...


----------

